# fragen zu umbau am slide 150 (2014)



## lepo (20. Januar 2015)

guten tag ihr lieben,ich habe ein slide 150 in 22"(schwarz/orange) ich komme mit dem rahmen in dieser grösse gut klar auf touren,wofür ich das rad auch gekauft hatte,allerdings hab ich den spass am trailen  gefunden,allerdings hatte ich immer mehr das gefühl,das mir der rahmen dafür einfach zu gross ist.Also hab ich mir einen neuen rahmen in 20" besorgt,der dann jetzt auch unterwegs sein sollte nach bonn.

Entschuldigt bitte im vorraus wenn ich viel frage,aber nur wer fragt gewinnt

Mache schon einiges am bike selber zb. rahmen zerlegt/schaltung eigestellt/neue bremse verbaut und entlüftet/gabelservice usw.Bin also nicht ganz ohne grund wissen.

So nun meine fragen.

wie bekomme ich am besten aus dem neuen rahmen die lager herraus? habe ja jetzt den  schwarz/orangenen  und konnte aber nur noch den  grau/blauen bekommen  und würde diesen gerne in seiden matt schwarz oder metallic blau neu pulvern,da ich denke das meine  orange eloxierten teile nicht ganz  zu dieser rahmen farbe passt und die blauen akzente könnte ich ja eh nicht komplett vom rahmen entfernen,da diese ja nicht alle nur aufgeklebt sind(glaube ich)


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. Januar 2015)

Passende Nuss und eine Gewindestange mit passenden Unterlegscheiben und Muttern. Damit presse ich die Lager auch immer aus. Tip zum Einpressen: die neuen Lager vorher für 1-2h in den Tiefkühler, dann lassen die sich wesentlich leichter einpressen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepo (20. Januar 2015)

Ahh,un ich hab gedacht  da muss gott weiss was an werkzeug her.

Raus.  Werden die dann einfach getrieben ?


----------



## sun909 (20. Januar 2015)

Mit pulvern lassen verlierst du die Garantie... Nur zur Info,falls dir das nicht bekannt sein sollte 

Wenn du es schonend machst, kann man die alten Lager wiederverwenden. Sagte man mir, ich hab's noch nicht probiert.

Grüße


----------



## lepo (20. Januar 2015)

Das die garantie flöten geht is mir bewusst,aber wenn mir die farb kombi nicht gefällt,wirds gepulvert.  Falls es wieder erwartend doch passen sollte isses ja um so besser und viel weniger arbeit für mich . Aber da ich diese blauen decals nicht ganz ab bekommen werd,wird das zu 99% nicht der fall sein .


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. Januar 2015)

lepo schrieb:


> Ahh,un ich hab gedacht  da muss gott weiss was an werkzeug her.
> 
> Raus.  Werden die dann einfach getrieben ?


Sowohl das Ein- und Auspressen kannst du mit der Gewindestangenkonstruktion machen. Die alten Lager kann man wieder einpressen, wenn die noch in Ordnung sind. Ich tausche einmal im Jahr nach der schlechtwetter Zeit alle Lager am Hinterbau. Ich kaufe auch immer die "billigen", da ich sie eh regelmäßig wechsel. Kosten 1-2€/Stk. Markenlager von z.B. SKF kosten ca. 8-10€. Die haben bei mir dann ca. 2 Jahre gehalten. Wurde mir auf dauer zu teuer. Ich fahr aber auch das ganze Jahr bei jedem Wetter. Aber das probierst du am besten selber aus.


----------



## lepo (20. Januar 2015)

Wo hollst dann die lager ?


----------



## BockAufBiken (20. Januar 2015)

Z.b. bei dswaelzlager. Nicht von den Bezeichnungen verwirren lassen. Auf den Lagern steht z.B. 6804 2RS. Die werden aber unter 61804 2RS geführt. Sind aber die selben Lager. Zur Not nachmessen ob es passt.


----------



## lepo (21. Januar 2015)

Ok,werd da mal nachschauen


----------



## lepo (21. Januar 2015)

so und schon die nächste frage,brauche ja auch einen neuen steuersatz,original ist ein  FSA Orbit z-t verbaut(sollte ein  ahead semi-integriert/press fit sein)   soll ich wieder einen von fsa kaufen oder könnt ihr mir etwas anderes empfehlen?.


----------



## BockAufBiken (21. Januar 2015)

Würde dir empfehlen einen mit extra Lagern und keinen mit intergrierten Lagern zukaufe. Hat den Vorteil das man einfach die Lager wechseln kann ohne die ganze Steusatzschale auspressen zu müssen.
Kannst mal Chain Reaction Cycles gucken die haben gerade die Nukeproof Steuersätze im Angebot. Sind mMn. sehr gut für den Preis, fahre ich selber. Ob ein passender dabei ist...?

http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/steuersatze?f=4294967021


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepo (21. Januar 2015)

ist das bei semi nicht einzeln??? dachte immer voll-integriert hat eingepresste lager.


----------



## BockAufBiken (21. Januar 2015)

Es gibt "günstigere" Steuersätze die haben intergrierte Lager und "teurere" mit gedichteten Industrielagern. Kenn jetzt deinen Stuersatz nicht.





integrierte Lager-nicht austauschbar





gedichtete Industrielager-austauschbar

ich hoffe das hilft dir weiter, falls du es nicht eh schon wusstest.


----------



## lepo (21. Januar 2015)

also  hab ja schon paar mal gabel service gemacht und meiner sieht aus wie auf dem 2ten bild .

hab mir grad mal die nukeproof angeschaut,aber die "köpfe" (der obere teil) sieht von der optik her anders aus wie meiner.Ich hab quasi zwischen lager und vorbau noch son ne fsa kappe,bei den nukeproof ist nirgends sowas dabei.Oder kann ich da meine kappe oder auch normale spacer  verwenden??






damit du weisst was ich meine. Pos.1 meine ich


----------



## BockAufBiken (21. Januar 2015)

Also ich würde sagen, dass das ein "intergrierter" Spacer ist. Kannst auch einen anderen Steuersatz verbauen und passende Spacer verwenden. Wichtig ist nur, dass der Steuersatz zu den Maßen von deinem Steuerrohr passt und der Gabelschaft lang genug ist.


----------



## lepo (21. Januar 2015)

also ich hab ja 1.1/8" - 1.5" Tapered  (denk ich mal)  das rörle is ja konisch, dann is nur ein steuersatz dabei der passt.





hier der steuersatz.
http://www.chainreactioncycles.com/de/de/nukeproof-warhead-44-56iits-steuersatz-/rp-prod92336

also anstelle der fsa kappe normale spacer?  und vorher messen wie hoch der fsa ist?
achso,der fsa spacer ist einzeln,den hab ich schon so in den fingern gehabt.

Die lager ansich sitzen ja immer an der gleichen stelle.


----------



## BockAufBiken (22. Januar 2015)

Wenn der FSA Spacer passt und kein "super Sonderteil" mit einer Nut unten o.Ä., kannst du den nehmen. Ansonsten einen "normalen" Spacer.
Für einen tapered Gabelschaft, wie deiner, kannste den NK Steuersatz nehmen. Solltest nur mal nachmessen, ob auch die Einbautiefe in deinen Rahmen passt und ob auch die restlichen Maße stimmen. Zur Not bei Radon nachfragen, ob der Steuersatz geeignet ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## lepo (22. Januar 2015)

Ok. Mach ich dann heut nachmittag


----------



## lepo (23. Januar 2015)

so,hab die daten vom steuersatz mal mit meinem steuerohr gechekt und es passt,also is der np  geordert und das thema steuersatz erstmal vom tisch. 

ich bin schon voll hibbelig auf den rahmen

nächste frage kommt bestimmt.


----------



## lepo (26. Januar 2015)

weiss eigentlich einer ob die rahmen  gepulvert oder wohl eher eloxiert sind ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (26. Januar 2015)

lepo schrieb:


> weiss eigentlich einer ob die rahmen  gepulvert oder wohl eher eloxiert sind ?



Hi,

bei unseren Modellen gibt es zwei Arten der Lackierung/Fertigung: Nasslackierung und Eloxierung. Man erkennt den Unterschied daran, dass die schwarz eloxierten Rahmen eine leicht raue Oberfläche haben. Eine nasslackierte Oberfläche ist dagegen glatter und leicht glänzender.

Gruß, Andi


----------



## lepo (26. Januar 2015)

Ah,ok. Dann ist mein rahmen eloxiert,vielen dank für die antwort .


----------



## BockAufBiken (26. Januar 2015)

Hast du die Lager schon getauscht? Hat alles geklappt?


----------



## lepo (26. Januar 2015)

Nein,der neue rahmen ist ja noch nicht da,warte noch drauf .denk mal die lager sollten morgen auch mit der post kommen.


----------



## lepo (29. Januar 2015)

so,heut den rahmen geholt,allerdings war grau/blau doch aus in 20" und ich hab dann nen  schwarz/blauen genommen(hatte eh drüber nachgedacht den zu pulvern oder eloxieren)
Naja,dann hab ich daheim auch mal den steursatz ausgepackt und musste feststellen,das das falsche lager im richtigen karton ist   also wieder retour.Laut verkäufer sind auch keine mehr im lager vorhanden
Also hab ich dann einen neuen von cane creek geordert der anfang nächster woche da sein sollte.

hier mal der neue rahmen.





ich bin mal gespannt wie er mit meinen orangenen elox teilen wirkt,vielleicht siehts ja flippig aus.Hab dann in der pause mal  sehr sehr grob rum gespielt um zu schauen ob das überhaupt was mit orange kann.

das bild das ich missbraucht habe,ist hier aus dem forum,ich hoffe es sört den besitzer nicht(wenn ja,lösche ich es wieder) es soll nur zur veranschaulichung dienen.

einmal mit decals und orange





einmal ohne decals


----------



## BockAufBiken (30. Januar 2015)

Ich find die Kombi Orange / Blau ziemlich cool. Hatten wir 2014 als Teamtrikots.


----------



## lepo (30. Januar 2015)

Aber rahmen ohne. Decals oder ?  Und mit orangenen felgen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wellness_28 (30. Januar 2015)

Das Bike , was du gephotoshopped hast ist meins !  
Sieht schon wieder ganz anders aus. Ich find die Kombination Blau-Orange auch sehr ansprechend.


----------



## corsa222 (30. Januar 2015)

Imho mit Decals am Rahmen sonst sieht der Hinterbau so verloren aus. Alternativ den Hinterbau in Schwarz oder dem gleichen Orange.


----------



## lepo (30. Januar 2015)

wellness_28 schrieb:


> Das Bike , was du gephotoshopped hast ist meins !
> Sieht schon wieder ganz anders aus. Ich find die Kombination Blau-Orange auch sehr ansprechend.



Sorry das ich das bild genommen hab,hatte aber kein anderes von der seite gefunden


----------



## lepo (30. Januar 2015)

corsa222 schrieb:


> Imho mit Decals am Rahmen sonst sieht der Hinterbau so verloren aus. Alternativ den Hinterbau in Schwarz oder dem gleichen Orange.



Ich denk ich werd die decals mal drann lassen und zusammenbauen,abmachen kann ichs immernoch oder lacken. In natura kann ich  die geschichte  besser beurteilen.


----------



## lepo (10. Februar 2015)

also bike ist zusammen,hat alles super geklappt muss jetzt noch schutzfolie drauf machen an den stellen wo die züge an den rahmen kommen und mich mal um den schriftzug am unterrohr kümmern.

Allerdings muss ich sagen das mir das kabel der remote leitung der gabel voll auf die nüsse geht.Ich brauche den schalter fast nie und würde den gerne entfernen,kann ich da nen normalen drehschalter von rock shox drann machen ??







mal abwarten wie es mit den laufrädern wirkt.


----------



## Nezzar (10. Februar 2015)

Nicht so ohne Weiteres. Vor dem Umbau auf RCT3 hatte ich eine behelfsmäßige Lösung, bei der ich den Zug einfach abgeschnitten habe und mit einer Zugendkappe verhindert hab, dass sich die blaue Kappe an der Gabel zurückdreht. Eine sauberere Lösung wird hier diskutiert: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/t/rs-revelation-lockout-demontieren.702262/


----------



## lepo (11. Februar 2015)

oh super,danke für den link .


----------



## FireFox3 (26. März 2015)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wollte nicht extra einen Fred aufmachen, aber kann mir jemand sagen, ob das Slide 150 9.0 von 2014 eine ISCG Aufnahme besitzt? Ich tippe, dass es wenn überhaupt ISCG 05 sein wird oder?

Grüße


----------



## sp00n82 (31. März 2015)

ISCG 03


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## FireFox3 (2. April 2015)

Sicher? Ok, wusste gar nicht, dass das noch verbaut wird.


----------



## sp00n82 (2. April 2015)

Hat zumindest mein Slide 150 8.0 von 2014. Und ich gehe mal nicht davon aus, dass sie bei der eins höheren Version auf einmal eine andere ISCG-Aufnahme dran machen, wenn der Rahmen ansonsten gleich bleibt (bis auf Löcher für die interne Zugverlegung). 

Hatte auch erst für die 05er bestellt, und mich dann gewundert, warum es nicht passt und man noch die alte Version verwendet...


----------

